# Solved: Webcam graph can not preview



## imperfeckd

Sometimes when i go to use my cam i get a box pop up that says the graph can not preview....I have to reinsert the cam into a different usb and then it will work...This is an intermittent problem and i have bought a new cam yet it is still doing this...any ideas why this is happening or what is causing this.?

any help will be appreciated....


----------



## kiwiguy

That error generally means the video driver is not properly installed or is incompatible with the operating system. 

(Assuming the error was actually "Cannot run preview graph" and not the wording you give.)

Update your video drivers and see if it goes away.


----------



## imperfeckd

kiwiguy said:


> That error generally means the video driver is not properly installed or is incompatible with the operating system.
> 
> (Assuming the error was actually "Cannot run preview graph" and not the wording you give.)
> 
> Update your video drivers and see if it goes away.


this is a new pc and if i need to update the video driver how would i do that...?


----------

